# Serra da Estrela_13-03-2011



## Sanxito (16 Mar 2011 às 21:52)

Passeio com inicio no CLN até á torre e regresso durante a tarde...Foi um domingo fantástico... 






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

E foi mais ou menos assim o nosso dia...Temperatura de 1.5ºc na chegada ás Penhas da Saude pelas 8h30 da manhã quando começou a nevar muito pouco, depois oscilou entre -0.5ºc e 1.6ºc pouco depois de almoço. Chegou para encher a barriga.
Para o ano há mais...


----------



## Sanxito (18 Mar 2011 às 01:21)

Agora sim, a minha partilha tá concluída, já tinha criado o tópico mas não havia fotos, demorei uns dias por falta de tempo e de jeito , é que já não postava nada à muito tempo....
Enfim, espero que gostem...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Mar 2011 às 01:44)

Grande dia sim senhor!! Boas fotos... estão espetaculares


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2011 às 02:07)

Sanxito disse:


> Passeio com inicio no CLN até á torre e regresso durante a tarde...Foi um domingo fantástico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que camadão de neve!!
Acho que sim, que já tens neve para o ano todo.

Fotos espectaculares.


----------



## MSantos (18 Mar 2011 às 02:13)

Fotos espectaculares


----------



## dahon (18 Mar 2011 às 02:25)

Isso sim é uma barrigada de neve.
Excelentes fotos.


----------



## Norther (18 Mar 2011 às 15:24)

belas fotos e foi um belo dia esse, eu andava nas Penhas Douradas em caminhada, abraso


----------

